# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  ¿cuando y porque decidisteis que querias hacer magia?

## Azran

Yo casi no me acuerdo, pero creo que la primera vez que quise hacer magia era muy pequeño tanto que creia que la magia existía de verdad. Luego me regalaron el magia borrás y me desilusioné. Ya que vi que en la magia habia truco. Un par de años despues una tia mia me hizo un par de juegos con las cartas y desde entonces hasta los 22 años hacia juegos con cartas, muy simples y sin total dedicación. Verdaderamente el dia que dije que queria hacer magia de la buena fué cuando vi el documental de David Blaine, y vi lo que la magia puede dar a los demás y a la vez lo que te reporta a ti mismo. De eso hace 8 meses y ahora se puede decir que estoy enganchaisimo.  :P

Otra pregunta para los que trabajais de magos. ¿Se pierde la ilusión cuando se trabaja?

----------


## ExTrEm0

> creo que la primera vez que quise hacer magia era muy pequeño tanto que creia que la magia existía de verdad.


Y la magia no existe? Si es precisamente a lo que nos dedicamos!!  :Wink1: 

Bueno yo como todos me quedaba impresionado de los magos que veia por la tele y tal, tales como Tamariz o Pepe Carroll. Pero realmente el juego que me caló fue el ace mcdonalds de copperfield (Se que no es de los mejores juegos que hay ni mucho menos) pero me gustó mucho como profano y lo veia una y otra vez. Quizá ese fue el que me dio animos para hacer magia.

----------


## Potamito

Comenze cuando pequeño cuando me compre mi primera caja de juegos de magia, aun recuerdo que venia un pequeño FP, que no tenia ni la menor idea de como utilizar, luego deje de precticar hasta hace como un año, y ahora me arrepiento de haberme detenido durante tanto tiempo, aprovechen hasta el ultimo minuto que tengan para practicar mágia, y principalmente, dediquense a hacer y demostrar que la mágia realmente existe, muestrensela a los niños para que les encante y tengamos dia a dia más amantes de la mágia

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

De pequeño (hasta los 10 años) pasaba muchos fines de semana en casa de mis abuelos. Allí había varias barajas con las que jugaba a hacer solitarios y cosas así. Me apasionaban. Un día mi tía abuela me compró la copita de la que sacas la bola y luego vuelve a estar ahí (la vendían suelta, aunqeu viene en borras). De adolescente crecí viendo a Tamariz en el 1,2,3... y luego cada vez que salía en la tele. Siempre me apasionó la magia. Hace unos años, una compañera me preguntó si conocía alguna tienda de magia porque queríe regalarle algo a su marido por navidad. Busqué en internet y encontré a 'Encarnita'. Fue y luego me contó maravilals de la tienda.

El siguiente año fui yo el que puso en la 'carta a los reyes' alg para comenzar en la magia. Me trajeron el primero de Florensa y a partir de ahí entré a saco en este mundillo, hasta el punto que ahora hasta gano dinerito.

Y no, la ilusión no se pierde cuando trabajas porque, al menos en mi caso, el la misma diversión de siempre sólo que al final alguien me da algo de capital para invertir en material. 

El día que pierdas la ilusión (cobrando o no) mejor déjalo y cambia de afición.

----------


## albornozcortes

Cuando ví hacer magia con un juego de naipes la primera vez, me llamó la atención como se podía lograr un momento mágico con algo que para mi hasta ese momento no lo era, un mazo de naipes, que había usado tantas veces para un juego "normal" de naipes. Tenía como 12 años...me reencontré con la magia muchos años después y creo no exagero al pensar que "te cambia la vida" tal como le escuche a un gran mago cuando empezé en esto.

Un abrazo.

----------


## JoeKaos

Yo empecé este verano al ver el video de imprenta de cartas en una página web de videos y me quede tan impresionado que decidí empezar con magia mas seria que la borrás (desde muy pequeño me gusta la magia).

Un saludo

----------


## hmeldi

Yo de mi parte empece chico con la famosa CAJA màgica, hacia algunas cositas pero despues quedò en el olvido eso seria cuando tenia unos 10 años..ahora tengo 31 y hace poco empece a dedicarle tiempo y es todo una forma de vida.

----------


## Dow

de pequeño me colocaba en frente del espejo del baño con mi mantita, la tiraba al aire, la recogía rápidamente, y yo mismo me imaginaba que había desaparecido, o convertido en otra persona, o que antes era una ayudanta y ahora era yo... y me quedaba mirándome al espejo, flipando yo solo (tenía pocos amigxs xD), vamos, lo más tonto del mundo... luego con el magia borrás me desilusioné un poco... el FP nunca supe para qué valía, lo usaba para hacer que atravesaba un pañuelo con el dedo... o algo así, además, me venía enorme... menos mal que dejé la caja de lado... si hubiera aprendido en aquél momento para lo que valía, y se lo hubiera hecho a la familia, ahora no fliparían cuando uso el FP bueno... pues no tienen ni idea de que lo uso, ni de que existe... tras años de dejarlo de lado... hace un año conocí a mago Jaume... un colega le llamó "ey mago! ven!" y dije "mago?" y dijo "sí, mago", y le pedí que me hiciera algo... ver cómo de su cartera salía fuego, y de ahí, la carta que elegí... me dejó tonto, tonto tonto... en mis propias narices, qué leches de tele ni nada... hasta que un día le dije "ey, no me enseñes este juego, enséñame magia..." y me aconsejó libros y tal... luego tuve otro empujoncito en Payasos Sin Fronteras... con algunos magos de ahí, para hacer cosinas a lxs peques...

y esa es mi historia... si has leído hasta aquí, eres la caña xD

salud!

----------


## ossiris

De pequeño hasta los 12 años vivi rodeado de magia, pero al morir mi padre, perdi el contacto con todos los magos que el conocia y por efecto de decantacion perdi el interes por la magia, ya que hasta ese momento siempre habia un mago en mi casa para mis cumples y ademas donde mi padre trabajaba presentando shows de magia habia siempre alguno distinto por fin de semana.

Hace casi 3 años, unos dias antes del 30 de mayo de 2003, le dije a un amigo (mago hace 22 años) que me enseñe unos juegos magicos para hacer en mi cumple (el 30) con el, y me regalo una bicycle roja, una azul biselada, y el canuto, y me dijo: "si queres hacer magia leete este librito y vas a sacar unos cuantos "truquitos", en tu cumple dejame hacer magia a mi" y la verdad es que me enganche, lamentablemente casi un año mas tarde me fui de argentina perdiendo contacto otra vez con la gente de alla y con mi primo tambien, pero aqui en españa segui adelante, y al ser un poco mas accesible el material se me hizo mas facil, ademas conoci gente aqui y se puede decir que ahora estoy mas entusiasmado que cuando tenia 10 años con este mundo.

Pero todo es gracias a Sergio (ahora en italia), el que me dio el empujon.

----------


## _[amigo]_

Yo hace poco que dedico el tiempo a esto, pero me animo mi tio con sus trucos, ya que me sorprendian bastante, y algunos sencillos me los enseñaba  :Wink1:

----------


## Nether

Bueno, pues mis comienzos en esto no son tan romanticos como los de algunos aki expuestos xD
Con una experiencia previa muy poco extensa(un truco q venia con un menu infantil del burger king y algunos trucos de cartas clasicos de verano en la piscina) descubri en un viaje a Granada hace algo mas de 1 año una especie de street magic q cambio el concepto q tenia de magia(q era el de los grandes escenarios y desapariciones de elefantes y demas). Comence a curiosear y poco a poco me fui "enamorando" de la magia.
Desafortunadamente mas q novia, la magia es xa mi como una amante ocasional q viene y va x rachas. Aunke espero q esta vez sea xa kedarse xa siempre!   :Oops:

----------


## Echarro

Yo desde que tengo uso de razón se puede decir que he tenido curiosidad por la magia, y de siempre me han gustado los espectáculos relacionados con el tema.
Pero no fue hasta hace 5 meses mas o menos cuando de verdad me interesé seriamente, y surgió sin más, en una conversación como tantas otras con un amigo y compañero de piso, salió el tema y empezamos a recordar los "trucos" que sabíamos (típicos de las 21 cartas y poco más), a lo que siguió que otro amigos nos dejó unos videos de magia, el de Blaine entre otros. A partir de ahí empecé a buscar, me informé bien, encontré el foro, me compré el Canuto, luego la Buena Magia de Darwin Ortiz, y aquí estoy, practicando todo lo que puedo y cada día más enganchao...

saludos  :Wink1:

----------


## Pauliyaso

Pues a mi me gusta la magia desde que tenia unos 4 o 5 años,por alguna razon siempre me gusto jugar a que era un mago con poderes por eso tuve 2 cajas de magia borras y mas tarde unos de juegos de tenyo por separado. :o

----------


## kaizen

yo empecé ayer y tengo el meñique liado en el pulgar, ¿o el índice en el anular? ¿o el izquierdo en el derecho? jejeje

en serio, de casualidad me encontré con un chaval que es mago y me acordé que tenía guardado en un cajón una baraja "mágica" la de las cartas largas y cortas (9 de corazones), de ahí me metí en internet, me lié al "canuto" y creo que esto va para largo, ¡es todo un mundo!

----------


## elfriki

yo empece ayer xD...

me estaba aburriendo y no se que me pico que busqué webs de magia hasta que encontré esta... aquí me quedé.

Aunque no escriba mucho en el foro me leo casi todos los posts y estoy muy interesado en aprender

----------


## kaizen

yo voy a empezar a tomarmelo con más calma, que llevo unos dias un poco obsesionado jejeje,  pero bueno, está guapo esto.

----------


## elfriki

mas que wapo... 8)

----------


## vcopola

Yo creo que ya hay un post de esto por algun sitio, lo he estado buscando y no doy con el.
Bueno yo empece para matar esos grandes vacios de hotel que me deja mi curro.
LLevo un año mas o menos y la verdad es que se ha convertido en mi forma de vida
Un saludo

----------


## Carlitos

Yo fue cuando fue mi primera comunion que contrataron a un mago y desde entonces mi interes por la magia a ido aumentando hasta hoy,haciendo pedidos jaja

----------


## fradyjavi

Pues yo empeze hace unos meses a informarme y a recopilar informacion y ahora que he leido muxooo estoy empezando con ello. 
El problema que surge esq quiero aprender de todo y no tengo para tanto pero bueno poquito a poco...

Salu2

----------


## ernes y pico

bueno yo la verdad que empeze hace unos años pero a hacer juegos fáciles , vamos los típicos de principiantes , ya que desde chico me apasionaba la magia , pero poco a poco he ido progresando , hasta ahora , lo mejor de la magia es ver la mejora , asi que a seguir y seguir practicando que me queda toda una vida por delante . jejejeje

----------


## ignoto

A mi me a gustado desde que era muy pequeño. Antes de nacer ya me gustaba.
Pero con afición sólo no se puede hacer mucho.
Quisiera que me explicáseis como se hace un truco que vi hacer.
Un mago se mete un pañuelo en la mano y desaparece.
¡Ah!
¿Cómo se llama el bolsillo que usan los magos para hacer descargas?
He buscado en el google y no encuentro nada.

P.D. Tengo dos mil libros de magia que me bajé de internet, si alguien los quiere se los puedo pasar.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Esas me las conozco:

El bolsillo que usan los magos para hacer descargas se llama electric touch... utilizar el buscador.... 

Por cierto ya aconsejé que no busquéis en el Google de China que no sale nada... para mi que está "capao" 

Lo del mago que se mete un pañuelo y desaparece lo hizo un amigo mío... ,que ha dejado de serlo,  me pidió un talón al portador de 3000 euros, lo metió en un pañuelo, el pañuelo lo metió en la mano... y desaparecio el hij... pu.... con el pañuelo y con los 3000 euros....

PERO YA TE PILLARÉ!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Xeic

Yo hace poco que he empezado, siempre he flipado con la magia, de pequeño tuve la magia borrás pero era bastante torpe i suopngo que no continué. 

Ahora ya entrado en años (37) he reemprendido la afición y creo que me sale bastante bien. Me gusta rellenar los trucos con charlas y historias fantasiosas.

----------


## Dogma

La culpa es de Tamariz. Como todos los de mi quinta alucinaba cada vez que le veía en televisión, así que, como todos los de mi quinta, pedí para mi cumpleaños el magia borrás. Aquí es donde mi padre estubo habil, dijo que eso no era para hacer magia y que si de verdad quería aprender usara barajas de verdad. Y me compró un par de barajas. 
El, mi padre, me enseño algunos trucos automáticos y con la carta guía y me regaló un viejo libro "Juegos de manos" de un tal Antonio de Armenteras (ed. 1972), del que comencé a aprender trucos. A partir de ahí, libros y mas libros.
Es un placer.

----------


## Weiss

Mi trayectoria en la Magia ha sido un poco como el Guadiana, tiene grandes momentos y grandes lagunas. Pero esto no ha sido por voluntad propia.
Me explico, hace ya unos años entré a formar parte de un Coro del Carnaval de Cádiz donde coincidí durante 3 años con El Gran Malakatín. Ni que decir tiene, que convivir durante 3 años con un gran Mago como es Antonio siempre es enriquecedor para alguien al que le apasiona este mundillo. Acudía a sus pases y aprendía todo cuanto él me quería revelar. Después él marchó a buscarse la vida a madrid y me quedé huerfanito. cada vez que salía de Cádiz aprovechaba para ir a ver un espectáculo de Magia con la que entonces era mi novia y hoy mi mujer, y ella viendo que me gustaba tanto, decidió unos Reyes regalarme un estuche de Close Up de OID Magic. Eso me devolvió de nuevo la ilusión porensayar y practicar horas y horas los efectos para después darle la tabarra a la familia en cumpleaños y fiestas de Navidad (como la mayoría de vosotros). Pero... ¿que pasaba?? Que no conocía a otros aficionados a la Magia y por lo tanto me encontraba "capado" a la hora de avanzar. No sabía de Internet ni de Sociedades, ni en Cádiz encontraba bibliotecas que trataran estos temas.
Hace apenas 1 año,un día un cliente entró en mi comercio, y daba la casualidad que le estaba haciendo un efecto de cartomagia a otro cliente en el mostrador. Cuando nos quedamos solos el último cliente que entró y yo, me preguntó, ¿te gusta la magia? Yo soy Mago. Algo dió un vuelco dentro de mí, pues conocía a este cliente por su actividad comercial pero jamás hubiera imaginado que era Mago y que se brindaba a enseñarme cosas y a relacionarme con personas del mundillo. Se abrió ante mí y por segunda vez en mi vida una puerta a la magia por la que decidí entrar para no salir jamás.
Este Lunes pasado, tuve la ocasión de visitar junto con otros compañeros la casa de Juan Escolano, y estuvimos departiendo allí durante 2 horas que se me hicieron cortísimas. Nos hizo cantidad de nuevos efectos y nos animó a que entrenáramos hasta llegar al punto en que decidamos a crear efectos nuevos por nosotros mismos.

Esto ya es un NO PARAR

----------


## swaze

MI comienzo fue simple, siempre me gusto la magia, pero nunca le habia prestado atencion, conocia algun truco de cartas y poco mas, pero un dia, cuando lleve a mi hermano a una fiesta de cumpleaños (tenia yo 15 años y el 8 o 9) alli habia un mago, no era nada del otro mundo, y no fue precisamente el lo que me cautivo; sino la cara de aquellos niños que por un momento creian en la magia.

Desde entonces me enganche y descubri que es un mundo que me apasiona, tanto por lo que uno genera en el espectador como por lo que el espectador genera en ti. Ilusion a cambio de gozo...luego que digan que la magia no existe  :Smile1:

----------


## Weiss

Está claro. Aunque muchos catalogan a los niños como un público dificil, nada es comparable a la incredulidad que muestran sus caras tras una buena presentación de un efecto. Está claro también de que hay que llevar rutinas adaptadas a ellos y efectos muy visuales y que les permita participar. Si logras captar su atención es dificil que alguno se te ponga rebelde y tocapelotas aunque no dudo que algún compañero habrá tenido más de una movida con un "angelito" de esos.

   Ahora mismo, los espectáculos que preparo van encaminados al público infantil, aunque siempre guardo el penúltimo efecto para los padres y familiares adultos que acuden al evento.

----------

